# vegans cause global warming ?



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

i was looking up "phosphorus depletion" ...

https://www.sare.org/Learning-Center/Books/Building-Soils-for-Better-Crops-3rd-Edition/Text-Version/Management-of-Nitrogen-and-Phosphorus



> Denitrification is a microbial process that occurs primarily in surface layers when soils are saturated with water. Soil bacteria convert nitrate to both nitrous oxide (N2O) and N2. While N2 (two atoms of nitrogen bonded together) is the most abundant gas in the atmosphere and not of environmental concern, *each molecule of N2O gas*-largely generated by denitrification, with some contribution from nitrification-*has approximately 300 times more global warming impact than a molecule of carbon dioxide*.


CT state law [tries to] ban use of phosphorus fertilizer

but shouldn't Nitrogen also be banned?

all this farming and fertilizing is wrecking the planet. :wacko:

save the planet, eat beef! ?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

It's funny, but this denitrification is why we want to have healthy soils that don't leak a lot of Nitrogen into the air. And tilling apparently really stirs it all up and helps release stuff that shouldn't be released.

You know what I read?

There are not enough fruits and vegetables in the food supply for everyone in the US to have the recommended 3-5 servings per day. So, those who eat more of them--especially a LOT more (whether vegetarian/vegan or not) are actually depleting the fruit/vegetable availability for everyone else, and indirectly increasing the amount of non-fresh/packaged/preserved/processed foods in the supply chain (Which incidentally are contributing to the obesity and diabetes problems because there is also a lack of sufficient protein in the food supply for everyone. The latter is probably due to how food production has changed over the decades...most modern ready-made snack foods lack sufficient protein...driving people to overeat more of those unhealthy snack foods to get enough protein).

I swear this is all true.

I'm biased too, but I personally think a balanced/varied diet with sufficient protein is the best way to go.

Don't even joke about banning fertilizers...it would be a disaster for farming and landscapes. Only misinformed people (legislators who think they know best) would want to do that. The way CT has handled it is smart, I think...if you have a soil test showing you need P, you can use it. You can also use it when seeding. And Milorganite/organics are totally exempt from the law since they tend to be more stable. It (the CT law) is really not a big deal.

What we will/are seeing will be increased organic/hybrid product usage (look how popular Carbon-X and Screamin' Green are, for example), and better farming methods like no or reduced tilling.

The one thing I don't understand about the law is how some really good products got banned here in the process...such as the "Scotts Natural Lawn Food" I used to use. It didn't even have any P listed in the analysis.

Another thing: leaves in the street are apparently a bigger contributor to P runoff than residential fertilizer. As you know, some CT towns/cities encourage residents to rake/blow leaves into a pile on the edge of the lawn/road, and leave them there for a few weeks until a truck comes and picks them up. What a disaster/failure! (On multiple fronts)


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------

